# Buses from Mexico City->Merida



## nycgirl17 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi All,
I am looking to take a bus from Mexico City to Merida. Do they have direct buses there? What line if you know? And how long would it take? ANother question I have is: If I pay for an extra seat can I bring my cat on the bus (so it can sit next to me in its cage as opposed to down below with the luggage).
Thanks for any help


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Try TicketBus:

Ticket Bus - Red de Boletaje y Reservaciones :: Venta de boletos de autobús :: Servicios por marca

I've used them to book some of my trips with ADO, and never had any trouble. Reasonable rates and quality carriers.


----------



## ViajeroYucateco (Dec 4, 2010)

*Bus Mexico City to Merida*



nycgirl17 said:


> Hi All,
> I am looking to take a bus from Mexico City to Merida. Do they have direct buses there? What line if you know? And how long would it take? ANother question I have is: If I pay for an extra seat can I bring my cat on the bus (so it can sit next to me in its cage as opposed to down below with the luggage).
> Thanks for any help


Yes as Kaszlo says, try using ticketbus . com . mx for departures. I see 4 departing from Mexico TAPO daily for Merida CAME (the first class station), including one on ADO GL at 11:00 am...takes 19.15 hours and costs MX$1,404. Sorry, no idea about bringing pets on the buses. Good luck!


----------



## nycgirl17 (Aug 5, 2010)

HI, thank you sooo much for prompt info. I really appreciate it!


----------

